# Beethoven 9th tempos



## Kurkikohtaus (Oct 22, 2006)

If there are any professional musicians out there (instrumentalists or conductors) who have played Beethoven 9th, can you PM me? Need to discuss 3rd movement tempos and how they relate to other movements.

Know all the recordings, not interested in talking about what the big names do in studio with hundreds of cuts per movement, want to talk live-performance experiences.


----------

